# Reading Aloud



## HLGStrider (Apr 19, 2006)

As a kid I wasn't crazy about being read to. Oh, before I could read, it was all right, but when I got older and Mom wanted to read a chapter a night of some book to us three kids, I'd kind of balk. I would wait for her to put the book away, sneak around, grab it, and finish it all before she could get around to reading us chapter two. It used to drive her a little crazy because it would ruin her family time plans.

When I grew older and took up babysitting, I started reading aloud to other kids, and I found something strange about myself. I love reading aloud to a point, but my throat gets really scratchy really quickly. For some reason I can talk up a storm and never hurt my throat, but any concentrated effort such as reading and I need constant drinks of water to keep myself from squeeking. So that said, I don't read aloud a ton to my little sister. 

So I've never liked reading aloud or being read to aloud. . .But with some people this is a high light of their childhood. Was it part of yours? Do you read aloud to the children in your life? Does your voice get scratchy?


----------



## Annaheru (Apr 19, 2006)

I've always been more comfortable with words on a page: I'd much rather read and write than talk and listen. It's probably a matter of practice, as a little kid (5,6) I was allowed to read in church, and all through school I kept a book open under my desk- neither is a situation where vocalization is intelligent. 
End result? I can read silently much faster than out loud. I've read LOtR in an afternoon, but couldn't read it aloud in a week.


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 19, 2006)

I read _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ aloud to my children, and more than once.

When I was a child, Bible readings aloud were part of our daily family devotionals. In school, reading aloud was a required activity. (Not from the Bible, however: that was _verboten_ in school.) Like Annaheru, I kept an open book in my lap, from which I was asked to read aloud only once, but never again. We also read aloud _Romeo & Juliet_ and parts of _Hamlet_ in high school. Both in primary and elementary school, I was taught the power of cadence, alliteration, and consonation that require voiced reading, or at least the mental echo of it.

In college, however, I was required to read aloud a great deal in freshman Poetry. (We also had to memorize many hundreds of lines of poetry: entire poems, in fact, many of which I can still recite.) I was there that I finally grasped the full power of “reading aloud,” why it is sometimes critically important even when the written word is before you and completely comprehended, and how language flows fluidly. The moment of comprehension came when, after I struggled through a reading (with the text) of part of the _Canterbury Tales_ in properly phrased and pronounced Middle English, my professor (himself a medievalist) recited (without the text) the Prologue fluidly, with meter and rhyme, and with natural and proper enunciation. Suddenly the whole impact of Chaucer’s masterpiece hit me full-force, and I appreciated not only the wit and humor in the tale, but the sheer beauty of the words, and I understood at last why that set of poems has been kept and treasured by generation after generation of English speakers.

Tolkien enjoyed reading aloud from his work. _The Lord of the Rings_ was read aloud to the Inklings when it was being written, as was _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ while C.S. Lewis was writing it. Charles Williams read aloud his works as well. (A comprehensive list of the materials read aloud amongst the Inklings during composition can be found at the Mythopoeic Society website. BBC used to have a webpage where you could hear Tolkien reading his favorite passage from _The Lord of the Rings_, but I cannot find it now; but I did find a webpage where you can hear Tolkien recite the Ring-spell and read aloud in Elvish.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 19, 2006)

I hate reading aloud to people, and in general, I don't like being read to. However, I am sometimes guilty of skimming, so when I'm read to I can catch things that I wouldn't otherwise.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

Me mum would read to other offspring and I as we were supposed to be working on dishes and such. It would give her some time to get off her feet and usually helped make things run a little smother as the only conversation was about what was being read and not the most current argument. 

I would have to admit to truly enjoying the chance to listen to someone read things to me (or anyone as I can listen in anyway). Part of it might be that there are some voices that just were meant to be heard. There's a very nice collection of fond memories attached to picking up a book and remembering that, even though it may be the first time you've read it, you know how good it is and can almost still here the voice that first introduced it to you. 

Unfortunately, I can't say that I have a very easy time being the one to do the reading. You see; I simply don't do it enough to be any good at it unless it's for a very little clan member and I know the story inside out and backwards. This is something that catches my at odd times. For example when someone at church or somewhere asks that I read something for all to hear. um... yeah right. Stumble; fumble; stutter and if I'm lucky I'll only slightly choke. 

Got me in the right set up and I can nearly chatter your ear off; but ask me to read and you'd better not be expecting much. Now sure, I would dearly love to be able to share a bit of that being read to experience, but I've just never bothered to get any better at it. Something I should think of working on.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 20, 2006)

Not only do I like to read aloud to people (read LOTR innumerable times to my kids years ago), I'll even read out loud to MYSELF for entertainment! I'm _very_ good at it!  

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 20, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I'll even read out loud to MYSELF for entertainment!



I could say something about a wizened and crackling voice muttering somewhere in the dark... But I won't. 

Yes. As I was more or less trying to say, that's something I should attempt to work on. Being able to read aloud is something some of us simple weren't bore to do. But with practice and determination, it can, be, done! [/speech voice]


----------



## baragund (Apr 20, 2006)

Growing up, my parents read to me (usually at bedtime) until I was 7 or 8. They weren't _real_ good at it and they stopped when my reading ability reached the point where I could get through chapter books by myself.

I read to my children at bedtime even though they are both old enough to carry on by themselves. I have fun making up different voices for the characters, making up sound effects, asking questions and making commentary as I go along. They seem to get a kick out of it and they get excited over story time (even my 11 year old).

Right now we are reading through the Harry Potter series (we're about 2/3 through "Order of the Phoenix"). I can only do 10-12 pages per night before my voice gives out.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 20, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I could say something about a wizened and crackling voice muttering somewhere in the dark... But I won't.



I can do "wizened and crackling," that's one of the ones I do! As a matter of fact, back in the Jurassic Age when I was young, I auditioned to do announcing at a small classical music station, and there was a point when I was looking for voiceover work. But alas, the vicissitudes of _my life_ intervened, and I had to go on to other more prosaic pursuits... *sigh*  

And what a wonderful memory of your mum reading to you in the kitchen! 

Barley


----------

